# Language requirement for immigrants?



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with the Portuguese language competency requirements for immigrants? As a non-EU citizen, I am under the impression that I need to pass some sort of exam and/or produce a certificate at the B2 level. Is this correct? If so, can I attend any school to fulfill this requirement? Or do I even need to attend school if I'm able to reach that level on my own? Thanks for any help!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You only reguire that if you intend to take out Portuguese Nationality for which you first need to be a legal Resident for 6 years, not reguired for Residence


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Canoeman.

Given that I'm in this country for the long haul, I believe this applies to me. Still wondering how I need to fulfill this requirement...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you intend to apply for Portuguese Citizenship/Nationality then *you will *be reguired to produce a certificate at the min B2 level, you can earn one by attending any recognized school of Portuguese Language or government sponsored classes run by your Camara and passing necessary exam, tests

As a requirement is living here for a min 6 legal years I'm not sure whether a certificate say gained in your 1st or 2nd year would be valid in year 6, registration is done at the Conservatoria or your Regional SEF office so worthwhile checking there


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

Ah yes, turns out I have a date with SEF in a few months, so I'll ask them then. Of course that will mean being directed to wait on a different line, take another number and wait a few hours more to talk with someone else


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Go to the Conservatoria rarely queues there


----------

